
Ask HN: Where can I find info about numbers of worldwide NLP market share? - IsraCV
I&#x27;m trying to find this information but I haven&#x27;t succeed it yet. I only have found partial information with censored analytics.
======
PaulHoule
I don't think the data is all public.

3-letter government agencies in the United States have a considerable spend w/
companies like BBN and Booz Allen Hamilton.

I'm not aware at all of NLP tools that are useful "out of the box" without
extensive training and customization; I don't think that's going to change
ever, although the training and customization may get a lot easier.

